# Chicagoland December 9th



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I read this on another board...

_ I'd like to see if we can get some guys together for a herf at Cigar King in Skokie on the 9th. Any interest in getting together for a little December smoke_

This should be a good one. Starts at 10am to?

FYI


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> I read this on another board...
> 
> _ I'd like to see if we can get some guys together for a herf at Cigar King in Skokie on the 9th. Any interest in getting together for a little December smoke_
> 
> ...


Is this a Sunday? Trying to figure out my work schedule from home, and of course I don't have a calender by my computer....


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a calendar ON my computer and that's a Saturday.

That would be an awesome place to have one. Unfortunately, I'm hoping to be working every Satuday up to Christmas(overtime baby!) and would not be able to make it unless it lasts all afternoon.

But, that Sunday the Bears are not playing and they might not be as crowded as they usually are.

Whatever you decide, I'll try to make it.
They always have Tat's on hand too. :w


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

The last one I went to with these guys went until dinner time then most of them went out together to a nearby restaraunt


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I actually might be able to make this one! I just have to see what my hockey schedule is, but even if I have a game I could do the early afternoon...what time do you usually go?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Need to check my schedule for sure, but a herf on my home turf...sounds like a possibility!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I actually might be able to make this one! I just have to see what my hockey schedule is, but even if I have a game I could do the early afternoon...what time do you usually go?


Come on Tom, I'm sure the team could go without the towel guy for one game if you gave them enough notice....you can make it haha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> Come on Tom, I'm sure the team could go without the towel guy for one game if you gave them enough notice....you can make it haha


Towel guy eh Jim?

C'mon down here, I got a towel for you.... :bx


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I might be able to get to this one too, CK is one of my favorite B&M's. Ill check the schedule. How many BOTLs are going from the other board? CK is nice but at more than 20 or 25, it would get rather crowded (1 pool table + 12-14 seats).


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Towel guy eh Jim?
> 
> C'mon down here, I got a towel for you.... :bx


oooo yah, I totally forget that you got promoted to zamboni driver.... my bad dude, did I ever say congrats? :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

You mean, *THE ICEHOG* is going to be there? Holy crap! :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> You mean, *THE ICEHOG* is going to be there? Holy crap! :r


what about you blinger?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> You mean, *THE ICEHOG* is going to be there? Holy crap! :r


Man, if they only knew, huh Sean?? :r


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

King James said:


> oooo yah, I totally forget that you got promoted to zamboni driver.... my bad dude, did I ever say congrats? :r


Zanboni driver.... Nah Jim you got it all wrong, last time I talk to the hog he told me the team wanted him to lead the first ever hockey cheerleading squad isnt that right big guy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Zanboni driver.... Nah Jim you got it all wrong, last time I talk to the hog he told me the team wanted him to lead the first ever hockey cheerleading squad isnt that right big guy.


Look whio chimed in from the Peanut Gallery!! 'sup, Chris?


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Look whio chimed in from the Peanut Gallery!! 'sup, Chris?


Yup thought Id post something instead of lurking all the time, Summer was crazy to much to do and way to short for us midwesterns .

Looks like Ill have that weekend off so its a go for me to meet some new BOTL .... see you there :w


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

There's at least 10 confirmed. I think they're more fun when they're crowded. The owner loves it. This one should not be missed. 

I brought my own folding chair last time and it worked out perfect. 

BTW, The day was picked because a guy's (Conman's) friend is in town.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cochise said:


> There's at least 10 confirmed. I think they're more fun when they're crowded. The owner loves it. This one should not be missed.
> 
> I brought my own folding chair last time and it worked out perfect.
> 
> BTW, The day was picked because a guy's (Conman's) friend is in town.


Put me down for sure, and I might drag a fellow BOTL along. It's always good to meet up with more BOTLs.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Put me down for sure, and I might drag a fellow BOTL along. It's always good to meet up with more BOTLs.


Your bringing a fellow BOTL in drag along?:dr 

You meet the wildest people on the internet!:w


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Your bringing a fellow BOTL in drag along?:dr
> 
> You meet the wildest people on the internet!:w


May the beetles of a thousand Muriels infest your humidors....


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> May the beetles of a thousand Muriels infest your humidors....


YIKES! That is quite the curse! At least they werent beetles of a thousand Tamborils! :r

Ill be there on 12/9. If its reasonably nice, Ill ride the B12. Otherwise, its the car...


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

omowasu said:


> YIKES! That is quite the curse! At least they werent beetles of a thousand Tamborils! :r


I'd invoked Cremosas at first....


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

omowasu said:


> YIKES! That is quite the curse! At least they werent beetles of a thousand Tamborils! :r
> 
> Ill be there on 12/9. If its reasonably nice, Ill ride the B12. Otherwise, its the car...


Whats a B12 Im assuming a cycle ? Hell why not if its not to cold Ill ride the duc in but only if its not below 40 my ride is about 40 miles each way.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Not sure I wanna herf wit yous guys :r 

But I'm plannin' to!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Be nice to have a couple Wisconsin Gorillas there...Rob, and "Frozen Chris'!!  :r


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Be nice to have a couple Wisconsin Gorillas there...Rob, and "Frozen Chris'!!  :r


Yah I here Tom I might be rethinking that come dec 9 , it sounded like a good idea at the moment.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, the B12 is one of my bikes. If by some freak of nature it is 50 or higher, Ill ride. Otherwise, its the car. The riding season ended too soon this year (as usual)...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Yah I here Tom I might be rethinking that come dec 9 , it sounded like a good idea at the moment.


So just gas up the Datsun and get down here!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> So just gas up the Datsun and get down here!!


Datsons gone Tom I traded it in for the new herf mobile (as soon as I get the hitch installed)  What ya guys think..... Sweeng :al


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Datsons gone Tom I traded it in for the new herf mobile (as soon as I get the hitch installed)  What ya guys think..... Sweeng :al


It's a classic!!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Whats a B12 Im assuming a cycle ? Hell why not if its not to cold Ill ride the duc in but only if its not below 40 my ride is about 40 miles each way.


I thought it was a vitamin shot in the ass!

I've been lucky the last 2 years. No Bugs!

Oh yes, Nice ride "D" :z


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I thought it was a vitamin shot in the ass!
> 
> I've been lucky the last 2 years. No Bugs!
> 
> Oh yes, Nice ride "D" :z


Thanks cochise  , Ive waited almost a decade to own one of those italian machines and Ill have to say its the most amazing handling bikes Ive ever rode .

As far as the shot in the ass with the b12 dont you think it would less painful tooking orally :r


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Going to be at a seminar at the Palmer House Hotel on the 9th. How hard is it to get up to the B & M from there?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

14 miles and 22 minutes from the Palmer House.

1: Start out going EAST on E MONROE ST toward S WABASH AVE / JEWELERS ROW. 
2: Turn RIGHT onto S WABASH AVE. 
3: Turn RIGHT onto E ADAMS ST. 
4: Merge onto I-94 W. 
5: Take EXIT 39B toward EAST TOUHY AVE. 
6: Turn SLIGHT LEFT onto LINCOLN AVE. 
7: Turn RIGHT onto LINCOLN AVE / NILES CENTER RD. 
8: End at 8016 Lincoln Ave
Skokie, IL 60077-3610 

Total Est. Time: 22 minutes Total Est. Distance: 13.97 miles


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Or if you feel like being cheap:

Take the CTA Red Line (State Street subway) northbound from State and Jackson (or State and Monroe) to Howard Street. Transfer at Howard Street to a #97 Skokie bus. Take it west into downtown Skokie, and get off at either Lincoln or Niles Center Road. (The streets run together and the driver may call out either one.)

Cigar King is on the west side of Niles Center Road, about four or five storefronts north of Oakton (about 1/3 between Niles Center and the big church up the street, and south of the free parking lot.)


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Or if you feel like being cheap:
> 
> Take the CTA Red Line (State Street subway) northbound from State and Jackson (or State and Monroe) to Howard Street. Transfer at Howard Street to a #97 Skokie bus. Take it west into downtown Skokie, and get off at either Lincoln or Niles Center Road. (The streets run together and the driver may call out either one.)
> 
> Cigar King is on the west side of Niles Center Road, about four or five storefronts north of Oakton (about 1/3 between Niles Center and the big church up the street, and south of the free parking lot.)


I won't have a car but should have a CTA pass. Looks like I'll be taking the cheap route. :r


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Thanks cochise  , Ive waited almost a decade to own one of those italian machines and Ill have to say its the most amazing handling bikes Ive ever rode .
> 
> As far as the shot in the ass with the b12 dont you think it would less painful tooking orally :r


Not the bike, the car you had pictured.:dr


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Cochise said:


> Not the bike, the car you had pictured.:dr


Ha Ha sorry I thought you ment the bike .... now the herf ala pinto thats one fine machine Ill have to agree :r


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Ha Ha sorry I thought you ment the bike .... now the herf ala pinto thats one fine machine Ill have to agree :r


It's nearly as fine as my GEO Metro


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

One of the guys talked to the owner. He won't reserve a block of seating because it's for paying customers. Please buy something there if you go. Even if you bring your own smokes. The last time I went there I bought a Tat. This time I'm going to buy something and smoke what I bring.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> One of the guys talked to the owner. He won't reserve a block of seating because it's for paying customers. Please buy something there if you go. Even if you bring your own smokes. The last time I went there I bought a Tat. This time I'm going to buy something and smoke what I bring.


I always try to make a purchase when I go to a B&M, especially if I am going to smoke...even if it's just one cigar, gotta support the place!


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I always try to make a purchase when I go to a B&M, especially if I am going to smoke...even if it's just one cigar, gotta support the place!


I agree totally! I'll be finishing up my conference at noon and will make the trek north after. See you guys Saturday!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Cochise said:


> One of the guys talked to the owner. He won't reserve a block of seating because it's for paying customers. Please buy something there if you go. Even if you bring your own smokes. The last time I went there I bought a Tat. This time I'm going to buy something and smoke what I bring.


To me thats only right , I never go into a local b&m and not buy if I sit around and smoke , I believe if it wasnt for guys like that we would be stuck outside or next to someone at a bar bitching . Its nice to go to a place were cigar smoke is welcome and not the plague. 

Good to here the tats are there.... mmmmmm tats


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Regarding Tats, I was there on Tuesday and they have the FULL line now....:dr :dr :dr


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I always try to make a purchase when I go to a B&M, especially if I am going to smoke...even if it's just one cigar, gotta support the place!


Agreed, I plan on buying a couple sticks while there. If I am going to lounge around and smoke up the place, the least I could do is buy something!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It's great to hear you all are going to be there...

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

see ya in 24 hrs!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> see ya in 24 hrs!


What time are you going / staying until?


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

I would also like to know how late you all plan on staying.

I do have to work tomorrow, but I'd stop by if someone will still be there. They close at six.

And just so you know, they are fully stocked with Tatuajes. I stopped by Tuesday on my way home and picked up some Noellas. 

Anyone bringing a camera?


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll be there from about 10a-5p.

Last time most went for pizza togather after, but last time and this time I have other evening plans.

Usually someone has a camera.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Got tied up this afternoon until now and couldn't make it....looking forward to hearing how it went, seeing some pics, and hopefully making the next one!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Got tied up this afternoon until now and couldn't make it....looking forward to hearing how it went, seeing some pics, and hopefully making the next one!


:tpd: was hoping i'd be able to stop by quickly but things didn't work out. I'm a newb so it would have been a great opportunity to meet people... i gues next time


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Got tied up this afternoon until now and couldn't make it....looking forward to hearing how it went, seeing some pics, and hopefully making the next one!


I made it up there for about 45 mins, grabbed an AF Gran Reserva, chatted with Cochise (man this guy is all about herfin' - had a personalized herfador and all!) and the owner Jordan. Cool place, good crowd, had to head out early to help my brother with some plumbing in his new "rehab" investment!

Next time I will arrive a bit earlier so I can herf a little longer.

That said, the crowd in Cigar King was HUGE! Must have been at least 25 people there herfin', playing pool, and watching TV. Cigar King is and always has been one great B&M!


----------



## Mando (Dec 8, 2005)

We'll that's what happens when ya don't visit CS once in awhile:s 
You miss out. I was just there yesterday and came home to the southern part of the state this afternoon, after spending three days up there. But one thing for sure, I will be returning to CIGAR KING again, be it in person or for online ordering. What a super great place! You fellas should consider yourselves very fortunate. I had the oportunity to meet Jordan and Reggie, who really make a guy feel at home and welcome. Sorry I missed out for the event Saturday.

Mando..........


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Mando said:


> We'll that's what happens when ya don't visit CS once in awhile:s
> You miss out. I was just there yesterday and came home to the southern part of the state this afternoon, after spending three days up there. But one thing for sure, I will be returning to CIGAR KING again, be it in person or for online ordering. What a super great place! You fellas should consider yourselves very fortunate. I had the oportunity to meet Jordan and Reggie, who really make a guy feel at home and welcome. Sorry I missed out for the event Saturday.
> 
> Mando..........


Let us know when you are up next time, Ill be back at Cigar King. You are right, it is one of the best B&M's out there!

I spent a lot of time in Southern Illinois during my college duration, I know the area well.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Great time at Cigar King! Biggest B & M I've ever seen. Bunch of nice friendly guys herfin'. Met Cochise, M1903A1, and Stashu. Bought a couple of Tatuajes. Smoked a cazadores. Looking forward to a return trip this summer! Thanks Cochise for getting this together!
-Bob


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for the great lowland attendance.

So, I get up to take a piss and when I come back there's a big dent in the top of my herfador from the bomb Baron Porthos left me! What a wonderful and unexpected pleasure that was. Thanks BP


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Got a chance to stop by later in the day and met Cochise(who gifted me a couple of Gran Habanos, thanks again), M1903A1(another Tat-man), and Bruiserdawg before he had to leave. Great guys one and all.

That really is a great place to herf, isn't it?

Looking forward to the next time, when hopefully I can spend the whole day.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Got tied up this afternoon until now and couldn't make it....looking forward to hearing how it went, seeing some pics, and hopefully making the next one!


:tpd: Yep, life got in the way again - And it was Good 

Sorry I missed this.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Got tied up this afternoon...


Hey, whatever turns you on.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry guys this 3rd shift really messes up my weekends sometimes , I pulled a 80 hr week and by the weekend all I did was :s . I sure hope you guys do it again so I can meet some new and see some old botl .


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

It was a great time. You'll be happy to know, Wisconsin was well represented in your absence.


----------

